# Hemp Butter - recipe?



## Triquetra (Jul 8, 2013)

I would love to use hemp butter but many times when you find it, it has already been sold out.  Because I use Hemp Oil, I thought why not make some and this is where my problem is. 

I can't find a recipe for hemp butter except the kind that folks use to spread on bread made with hemp hearts and oil.  

Has anyone made a cosmetic hemp butter and if so can you share the recipe?


----------



## lsg (Jul 8, 2013)

Have you ever tried chilling the hemp seed oil and whipping it with a little shea butter, cocoa butter etc.?  It wouldn't be pure hemp butter, but you would have some of the qualities of hemp in the butter.


----------



## Triquetra (Jul 8, 2013)

I know one company makes theirs out of hydrogenated vegetable oil and hemp seed oil.  What I wonder is what if I used coconut oil 76 degree how firm/butter like it would stay or would coconut oil 92 degree hold better?  


OR see if I can find some hydrogenated vegetable oil to whip with the hemp seed oil?  :-?


----------



## lsg (Jul 8, 2013)

Probably the 93 degree coconut oil would stay more solid at a higher temp.   If it were me, I would probably use hydrogenated vegetable oil and hemp seed oil.  After all we do use soybean oil, cottonseed oil and palm oil in soap.  These are ingredients found in hydrogenated vegetable oil.


----------



## Triquetra (Jul 8, 2013)

Right - I am now on a mission to find the best hydrogenated vegetable oil / soybean oil to try and make this.  I manage to search, research, search and then finally take a step to make things. :smile:


----------



## lsg (Jul 8, 2013)

If you want it to stay solid in summer temps., you might add a little bees wax to the blend.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 8, 2013)

Hemp Butter
INCI = Cannabis Sativa Seed Oil (and) Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil
Saponification Value: 188 mg KOH / g of Fat

Hemp seed butter is a mixture of the natural waxes found in hemp seed oil, these fractions along with hydrogenated hemp seed oil make the butter. It is smooth and applies like a dry oil to the skin (not a greasy product). Used in lip balms, hand and foot creams, lotions, soaps and body butters. The soft butter is sure to wow you! 

Appears to be in stock at Majestic Mountain Sage. See: https://www.thesage.com/catalog/FixedOil.html  and scroll down about halfway.


----------



## Triquetra (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you!  It appears to be a bit less expensive through MMS, too!

I think Ill buy some of that and try to make my own as well - Im always up for a challenge!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, I just gave you the KOH SAP value for the MMS hemp butter. Find any oil with the same KOH SAP value and you'll get the right lye calculations for either KOH or NaOH. Might not get an accurate calculation of the fatty acid profile though.


----------



## lsg (Jul 9, 2013)

juiceman said:


> I am having trouble finding the same NaOH values which is why I asked


 This is fairly easy to find.  Just google Hemp Butter and NaOH sap value.

http://www.herbal-howto-guide.com/SAP-value-chart.html


----------



## Triquetra (Jul 9, 2013)

I have to say its always good to have 2nd and 3rd pairs of eyes -   This information has been so helpful to me.


----------

